# Nirvana MasterKush



## Nova (Apr 27, 2008)

Let's skimp the junky jargon and get to the point.....

This strain is absolutely beautiful! :hubba:

I have not flowered this strain as of yet, but i am totally impressed with the adaptability, vigorness of growth, and look of the strain. 

The fan leafs on these things are huge....and simply stunning! 

To say the least this strain is like a dog, MAN'S BEST FRIEND! It seems like it wants to make me happy and grow strong! Not to mention i got 100% female ratio. 

Here are some quick pix of the plant, ill update this report again in the middle of harvest. Right now, i dont foresee these hungry and impressive ladies going wrong. 

Plant pics as follow....

MasterKush Fem #1 Side view
MasterKush Fem #1 Top view
MasterKush Fem #2 Side view
MasterKush Fem #1 and #2 side-by-side.


----------



## everything420 (Apr 27, 2008)

master kush is one of my favorite strains.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Apr 28, 2008)

I heard the that master does a good job in keeping ur tolerance low as well!


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 28, 2008)

I really like master kush. It has a nice lemon skunk flavor and a strong high. I had no tolerance problem with it. It was still getting me stoned after 4 months. I just put a new one into flower sunday.


----------



## Nova (Apr 29, 2008)

This strain is just full of suprises! Im really super impressed with its growth, both plants are uniform in size and appearance now! It just goes to show some of the consistency of strain....


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> This strain is just full of suprises! Im really super impressed with its growth, both plants are uniform in size and appearance now! It just goes to show some of the consistency of strain....


 good work awsome work wanted to say good luck and peace out


----------

